# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Αυξημενο CPK

## Τ.Ε.Φ.Α.Α

παιδια ενας γνωστος πηγε για εξετασεις και του βρηκαν αυξημενο το CPK και τον ρωτησαν οι γιατροι περνεις συμπληρωματα διατροφης? και λεει το παλικαρι ναι το τελευταιο καιρο επερνα κρεατινη!! πριν παει στο νοσοκομειο ειχε εμετους και πονουσε λιγο το στομαχι!! οι γιατροι απο οτι μου ειπε μολις ακουσαν οτι πηρε κρεατινη ετρεχαν πανικοβλητη και του ελεγαν μη ξαναπαρεις γιατι εχεις αυξημενα επιπεδα cpk!! ρε παιδια αυτο που με παραξενεψε πιο πολυ ηταν οτι του καναν ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΥΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ για να δουν μηπως επαθαν ζημια οι μυς του! τι ειναι αυτο παλι δλδ για να το κανουν αυτο σημαινει οτι η κρεατινη υπηρχε περιπτωση να το δημιουργησει κακωση στους μυς? ακατονοητο μου φαινεται γτ η κρεατινη απο οτι ξερω βοηθα τους μυς!! :02. Shock:  βασικα πηγε μετα και τις εξετασεις στον δικο τ γιατρο(αθλητιατρος) και του λεει τα αυξημενα επιπεδα cpk που σου βρηκαν ειναι απο υπεροπρονηση και οχι απο τη κρεατινη!!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> παιδια ενας γνωστος πηγε για εξετασεις και του βρηκαν αυξημενο το CPK και τον ρωτησαν οι γιατροι περνεις συμπληρωματα διατροφης? και λεει το παλικαρι ναι το τελευταιο καιρο επερνα κρεατινη!! πριν παει στο νοσοκομειο ειχε εμετους και πονουσε λιγο το στομαχι!! οι γιατροι απο οτι μου ειπε μολις ακουσαν οτι πηρε κρεατινη ετρεχαν πανικοβλητη και του ελεγαν μη ξαναπαρεις γιατι εχεις αυξημενα επιπεδα cpk!! ρε παιδια αυτο που με παραξενεψε πιο πολυ ηταν οτι του καναν ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΥΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ για να δουν μηπως επαθαν ζημια οι μυς του! τι ειναι αυτο παλι δλδ για να το κανουν αυτο σημαινει οτι η κρεατινη υπηρχε περιπτωση να το δημιουργησει κακωση στους μυς? ακατονοητο μου φαινεται γτ η κρεατινη απο οτι ξερω βοηθα τους μυς!! βασικα πηγε μετα και τις εξετασεις στον δικο τ γιατρο(αθλητιατρος) και του λεει τα αυξημενα επιπεδα cpk που σου βρηκαν ειναι απο υπεροπρονηση και οχι απο τη κρεατινη!!




+100000.Ετσι ειναι ρε συναδελφε.Δεν υπαρχει αθλητης που να μην εχει αυξημενη την CPK

----------


## Eddie

> παιδια ενας γνωστος πηγε για εξετασεις και του βρηκαν αυξημενο το CPK και τον ρωτησαν οι γιατροι περνεις συμπληρωματα διατροφης? και λεει το παλικαρι ναι το τελευταιο καιρο επερνα κρεατινη!! πριν παει στο νοσοκομειο ειχε εμετους και πονουσε λιγο το στομαχι!! οι γιατροι απο οτι μου ειπε μολις ακουσαν οτι πηρε κρεατινη ετρεχαν πανικοβλητη και του ελεγαν μη ξαναπαρεις γιατι εχεις αυξημενα επιπεδα cpk!! ρε παιδια αυτο που με παραξενεψε πιο πολυ ηταν οτι του καναν ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΥΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ για να δουν μηπως επαθαν ζημια οι μυς του! τι ειναι αυτο παλι δλδ για να το κανουν αυτο σημαινει οτι η κρεατινη υπηρχε περιπτωση να το δημιουργησει κακωση στους μυς? ακατονοητο μου φαινεται γτ η κρεατινη απο οτι ξερω βοηθα τους μυς!! βασικα πηγε μετα και τις εξετασεις στον δικο τ γιατρο(αθλητιατρος) και του λεει τα αυξημενα επιπεδα cpk που σου βρηκαν ειναι απο υπεροπρονηση και οχι απο τη κρεατινη!!


Αυτο και μονο αυτο,αν και το cpk σημαινει κιναση της κρεατινης απ οσο ξερω επιρρεαζεται μονο απο την προπονηση,χειρονακτικη δουλεια,τρεξιμο κλπ.

Το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα εχει καποια σχεση γιατι στην ουσια οταν προπονεις σκληρα εναν μυ,προκαλεις καταστροφη μυικων ινων.Δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο αυτο!

Εγω την προηγουμενη φορα που πηγα για εξετασεις χωρις pause,με οριο 180 ειχα 515.Την τελευταια φορα που πηγα με δυο μερες κενο ειχα 188.

----------


## Ramrod

Αμα πήγε σε νοσοκομείο να τον τσεκάρουν τι περίμενε να ακούσει? Δε πάμε σε νοσοκομεία για τέτοιες δουλειές αλλά σε ιδιωτικούς γιατρούς και διαγνωστικά κέντρα...

----------


## Τ.Ε.Φ.Α.Α

βασικα αυτο με το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα δεν το καταλαβα!!! πως γινεται να κανουν ηλεκτρομυογραφημα για να δουν αν η κρεατινη του δημιουργησε προβλημα!! υπαρχει περιπτωση η κρεατινη να σου δημιουργησει προβλημα στους μυς? ελεος ρε παιδια με αυτους τους γιατρους ειπανε στο παλικαρι ελα να κανουμε ενα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα για να δουμε αν η κρεατινη σου δημιουργησε προβλημα στους μυς!!

----------


## Hercules

> Αμα πήγε σε νοσοκομείο να τον τσεκάρουν τι περίμενε να ακούσει? Δε πάμε σε νοσοκομεία για τέτοιες δουλειές αλλά σε ιδιωτικούς γιατρούς και διαγνωστικά κέντρα...


δυστηχως ετσι ειναι..και ειδικα αμα οπως λες ειχε εμετους και τετοια και πηγε στα επειγοντα περιστατικα η σε κανενα εφημερευον νοσοκομειο τοτε κλαφτα χαραλαμπε.υγιης μπενεις αρρωστος βγαινεις..αντε τωρα να εξηγησεις στον παθολογο βαρδιας τι ειναι η κρεατινη..το πιο πιθανο ειναι να νομιζει οτι ειναι καμια ντοπα

----------


## Eddie

> βασικα αυτο με το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα δεν το καταλαβα!!! πως γινεται να κανουν ηλεκτρομυογραφημα για να δουν αν η κρεατινη του δημιουργησε προβλημα!! υπαρχει περιπτωση η κρεατινη να σου δημιουργησει προβλημα στους μυς? ελεος ρε παιδια με αυτους τους γιατρους ειπανε στο παλικαρι ελα να κανουμε ενα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα για να δουμε αν η κρεατινη σου δημιουργησε προβλημα στους μυς!!


Αυξημενο cpk - κιναση της κρεατινης μπορει να προκαλεσει προβληματα στους μυες.Αυξημενο ομως μιλαμε για 10000 και.

Οποτε η κρεατινη δε μπορει να προκαλεσει προβλημα στους μυες,η cpk - κιναση της κρεατινης ναι.

Δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος ομως,αυτα τα ειχα διαβασει οταν ειχα και γω αυξημενη και εψαχνα να δω τι παιζει.

----------


## thegravijia

ρε ΤΕΦΦΑ ανοιγεις συνεχεια θεματα για τα συμπληρωματα 
νταξ ελεος τα χουμε πει ποσες φορες..
περιμενεις τωρα εμεις να ξερουμε γιατι ο φιλος σου εχει αυξημενες τιμες.
χιλια δυο μπορει να φταινε ..

το τοπικ συμπληρωματα στο χημειο το χεις διαβασει βγαλε συμπερασματα σου

----------


## superman79

> παιδια ενας γνωστος πηγε για εξετασεις και του βρηκαν αυξημενο το CPK και τον ρωτησαν οι γιατροι περνεις συμπληρωματα διατροφης? και λεει το παλικαρι ναι το τελευταιο καιρο επερνα κρεατινη!! πριν παει στο νοσοκομειο ειχε εμετους και πονουσε λιγο το στομαχι!! οι γιατροι απο οτι μου ειπε μολις ακουσαν οτι πηρε κρεατινη ετρεχαν πανικοβλητη και του ελεγαν μη ξαναπαρεις γιατι εχεις αυξημενα επιπεδα cpk!! ρε παιδια αυτο που με παραξενεψε πιο πολυ ηταν οτι του καναν ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΥΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ για να δουν μηπως επαθαν ζημια οι μυς του! τι ειναι αυτο παλι δλδ για να το κανουν αυτο σημαινει οτι η κρεατινη υπηρχε περιπτωση να το δημιουργησει κακωση στους μυς? ακατονοητο μου φαινεται γτ η κρεατινη απο οτι ξερω βοηθα τους μυς!! βασικα πηγε μετα και τις εξετασεις στον δικο τ γιατρο(αθλητιατρος) και του λεει τα αυξημενα επιπεδα cpk που σου βρηκαν ειναι απο υπεροπρονηση και οχι απο τη κρεατινη!!


ειναι 100% ασχετο η καταναλωση κρεατινης με αυξημενες τιμες cpk. η  cpk αυξανεται μονο λογω υπεκοπωσης(υπερπροπονησης) και πεφτει με ξεκουραση και καλα ισσοροπημενα γευματα.

----------


## Jääskeläinen

γιατι υπερπροπονηση; μια κανονικη δυνατη προπονηση ρουτινας με βαρη αυξανει την πολυ την cpk χωρις να σημαινει οτι ειμαστε υπερπροπονημενοι.

----------


## beefmeup

> γιατι υπερπροπονηση; μια κανονικη δυνατη προπονηση ρουτινας με βαρη αυξανει την πολυ την cpk χωρις να σημαινει οτι ειμαστε υπερπροπονημενοι.


σωστο κ αυτο.

----------


## thegravijia

εγω παλι που πηγα σε γιατρο για το προβλημα που ειχα μου ειπε η προπονηση δεν παιζει ρολο .
ανεβαζει ελαχιστα την cpk και ΟΧΙ πανω απο το οριο

----------


## beefmeup

> εγω παλι που πηγα σε γιατρο για το προβλημα που ειχα μου ειπε η προπονηση δεν παιζει ρολο .
> ανεβαζει ελαχιστα την cpk και ΟΧΙ πανω απο το οριο


ναι,αλλα εχε υποψιν σου οτι δεν αντιδρουν ολα τα σωματα το ιδιο..

----------


## thegravijia

> ναι,αλλα εχε υποψιν σου οτι δεν αντιδρουν ολα τα σωματα το ιδιο..


γενικα μου μιλουσε .

----------


## beefmeup

> γενικα μου μιλουσε .


αθλητιατρος ηταν??

----------


## thegravijia

> αθλητιατρος ηταν??


υπατολογος 

αν ακουγα μερικους απο δω κ κει ακομα θα νομιζα οτι φταιει η προπονηση η τα συμπληρωματα για αυτο που ειχα.
δεν θελω να την πω σε κανεναν απλα καλο ειναι το googlaρισμα αλλα να μην ειμαστε απολυτοι και να μην νομιζουμε πως τα ξερουμε ολα επειδη διαβασαμε κατι στο ιντερνετ.
μην παρεξηγηθει κανεις

----------


## beefmeup

> υπατολογος 
> 
> αν ακουγα μερικους απο δω κ κει ακομα θα νομιζα οτι φταιει η προπονηση η τα συμπληρωματα για αυτο που ειχα.
> δεν θελω να την πω σε κανεναν απλα καλο ειναι το googlaρισμα αλλα να μην ειμαστε απολυτοι και να μην νομιζουμε πως τα ξερουμε ολα επειδη διαβασαμε κατι στο ιντερνετ.
> μην παρεξηγηθει κανεις


ναι ρε,κανεις δεν παρεξηγειτε..

σε ρωταω γιατι στις τελευταιες εξετασεις μου,ειχα κ γω ανεβασμενα τα τρανσμινασια,αλλα αυτο δεν εχει ξανασυμβει..ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι τπτ τραγικο γιατι δεν ηταν πανω απτο διπλασιο των κανονικων τιμων,απλα ηταν τσιμπημενα.κ δεν εκανα οφ απο προπονησεις η διατροφη με υψηλη προτεινη..

οποτε γιαυτο ρωταω.

----------


## Jääskeläinen

εγω για να ειμαι ειλικρινης σε γιατρο παω μονο για να μου γραψει τις εξετασεις, μετα δεν παω. μια φορα πηγα πριν 3 χρονια που ειχα αυξημενη cpk (δεν ειχα κανει διαλειμμα) μου ειπε να κανω 2 βδομαδες εκανα και ολα κομπλε.

----------


## Eddie

> εγω παλι που πηγα σε γιατρο για το προβλημα που ειχα μου ειπε η προπονηση δεν παιζει ρολο .
> ανεβαζει ελαχιστα την cpk και ΟΧΙ πανω απο το οριο


Και τη δικια μου περιπτωση πως την εξηγεις δηλαδη?

----------


## stamthedrum

Παιδιά, η προπόνηση ανεβάζει την CPK αισθητά. Και πολύ συχνά ιδίως όταν η προπόνηση είναι αυξημένης έντασης μπορεί να τη φτάσει και σε κάποιες χιλιάδες. Κανένα πρόβλημα παθολογικό δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## thegravijia

> Παιδιά, η προπόνηση ανεβάζει την CPK αισθητά. Και πολύ συχνά ιδίως όταν η προπόνηση είναι αυξημένης έντασης μπορεί να τη *φτάσει και σε κάποιες χιλιάδες*. Κανένα πρόβλημα παθολογικό δεν υπάρχει.


καλα οκ 

εγω περιμενω απαντηση απο τον levrone που ειναι γιατρος να δουμε τι θα μας πει

----------


## Levrone

> καλα οκ 
> 
> εγω περιμενω απαντηση απο τον levrone που ειναι γιατρος να δουμε τι θα μας πει


δεν εχω να πω τιποτα.

παμε παρακατω. 

να πεθανω και να ξαναγεννηθω αυτη τη CPK θα συζηταμε.

----------


## thegravijia

> δεν εχω να πω τιποτα.
> 
> παμε παρακατω. 
> 
> να πεθανω και να ξαναγεννηθω αυτη τη CPK θα συζηταμε.


 :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast: http://gotgifs.com/gifs/1272588922.gif

----------


## Τ.Ε.Φ.Α.Α

> ρε ΤΕΦΦΑ ανοιγεις συνεχεια θεματα για τα συμπληρωματα 
> νταξ ελεος τα χουμε πει ποσες φορες..
> περιμενεις τωρα εμεις να ξερουμε γιατι ο φιλος σου εχει αυξημενες τιμες.
> χιλια δυο μπορει να φταινε ..
> 
> το τοπικ συμπληρωματα στο χημειο το χεις διαβασει βγαλε συμπερασματα σου


 μα ρε φιλε γκραβιλα ειναι σοβαρο γιατι σου λεει καποιος σταματα τη κρεατινη επειδη αυτη σου ανεβαζει το cpk και μετα πας σε καποιον αλλον γιατρο και σου λεει το cpk δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την κρεατινη.......απλα ανεβαινει οταν υπερπρονησε!! εδω σου λεω ρε φιλε η ιδια η διευθηντρια κατεβηκε απο πανω για να ελεγξει ποιος ειχε αυτες τις εξετασεις......τρομαξε!!! ξες που θελω να καταληξω? πως γινεται να εισαι γιατρος και να μη ξες οτι αυτο το cpk ανεβαινει απο την υπερπρονα και οχι απο την κρεατινη? αυτοι ομως πανικοβαλουν ολους εμας τους αθλητες με την αγνοια τους!!! ελεος δηλαδη αν ειναι δυνατον.....τη κατασταση ειναι αυτη?

----------


## Ramrod

> μα ρε φιλε γκραβιλα ειναι σοβαρο γιατι σου λεει καποιος σταματα τη κρεατινη επειδη αυτη σου ανεβαζει το cpk και μετα πας σε καποιον αλλον γιατρο και σου λεει το cpk δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την κρεατινη.......απλα ανεβαινει οταν υπερπρονησε!! εδω σου λεω ρε φιλε η ιδια η διευθηντρια κατεβηκε απο πανω για να ελεγξει ποιος ειχε αυτες τις εξετασεις......τρομαξε!!! ξες που θελω να καταληξω? πως γινεται να εισαι γιατρος και να μη ξες οτι αυτο το cpk ανεβαινει απο την υπερπρονα και οχι απο την κρεατινη? αυτοι ομως πανικοβαλουν ολους εμας τους αθλητες με την αγνοια τους!!! ελεος δηλαδη αν ειναι δυνατον.....τη κατασταση ειναι αυτη?


Τεφα, ακλώς ήρθες στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα...εδώ ξεχνάνε λαβίδες και νυστέρια μέσα στους ασθενής στα χειρουργία, πας να σου κάνουνε μετάγγιση και ξαφνικά βρίσκεσαι με AIDS απο το πουθενά...τι νομίζεις? Γιατί όλοι προσευχονται να μη χρειαστεί να πάνε ποτέ νοσοκομείο...δε ξέρεις που θα πέσεις. Όταν είσαι απο μια ηλικία και μετά και έχεις κρίση βρίσκεις ένα καλό γιατρό ιδιωτικό γιατρό με αξιοπρέπεια και τελειώνει το θέμα. Γιατί υπάρχουν και καλοί γιατροί, μη τους βγάζουμε όλους σκάρτους...

----------


## Levrone

χαιρομαι που απο κατι τετοια τοπικ αναγνωριζουμε την ευθυνη που εχει το επαγγελμα του γιατρου, το ποσο κρισιμο ειναι το λαθος σε μια τετοια περιπτωση, και το ποσο σημαντικο ειναι για την υγεια η σωστη εκτελεση του επαγγελματος του γιατρου.

αυριο ομως που θα συζητησουμε για την αμοιβη του γιατρου (και μαλιστα του ειδικευομενου, γιατι εδω για ειδικευομενο μιλαμε)  , και πουμε οτι τα 1200 ευρω που παιρνει ειναι για τον σουτσο, και ο γιατρος θα πρεπει να παιρνει περισσοτερα απο αλλους δημοσιους υπαλληλους , θελω να μετρησω τις αντιδρασεις σας.

και το γραφω αυτο διοτι σε τετοια τοπικ μιλαμε για......γιατρους , οχι για τη cpk.


υγ: και προφανως δεν αναφερομαι στις λαβιδες και τα νυστερια ουτε στις μεταγγισεις με το AIDS. αυτα ειναι για σταυρωση στο Συνταγμα.

----------


## thegravijia

> Τεφα, ακλώς ήρθες στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα...εδώ ξεχνάνε λαβίδες και νυστέρια μέσα στους ασθενής στα χειρουργία, πας να σου κάνουνε μετάγγιση και ξαφνικά βρίσκεσαι με AIDS απο το πουθενά...τι νομίζεις? Γιατί όλοι προσευχονται να μη χρειαστεί να πάνε ποτέ νοσοκομείο...δε ξέρεις που θα πέσεις. Όταν είσαι απο μια ηλικία και μετά και έχεις κρίση βρίσκεις ένα καλό γιατρό ιδιωτικό γιατρό με αξιοπρέπεια και τελειώνει το θέμα. Γιατί υπάρχουν και καλοί γιατροί, μη τους βγάζουμε όλους σκάρτους...





> μα ρε φιλε γκραβιλα ειναι σοβαρο γιατι σου λεει καποιος σταματα τη κρεατινη επειδη αυτη σου ανεβαζει το cpk και μετα πας σε καποιον αλλον γιατρο και σου λεει το cpk δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την κρεατινη.......απλα ανεβαινει οταν υπερπρονησε!! εδω σου λεω ρε φιλε η ιδια η διευθηντρια κατεβηκε απο πανω για να ελεγξει ποιος ειχε αυτες τις εξετασεις......τρομαξε!!! ξες που θελω να καταληξω? πως γινεται να εισαι γιατρος και να μη ξες οτι αυτο το cpk ανεβαινει απο την υπερπρονα και οχι απο την κρεατινη? αυτοι ομως πανικοβαλουν ολους εμας τους αθλητες με την αγνοια τους!!! ελεος δηλαδη αν ειναι δυνατον.....τη κατασταση ειναι αυτη?



δηλαδη ρε μαγκες εσεις ειστε σιγουρα οτι φταει η προπονηση και οχι η κρεατινη η γενικα τα συμπληρωματα η κατι αλλο οτιδηποτε η καποιο (το πιθανοτερο) παθολογικο αιτιο ε??
ειστε τοσο σιγουροι ...ε? 
τοσο πολυ το χετε ψαξει ε ?


παντως μαγκες μια συμβουλη αμα δειτε πολυ αυξημενες τιμες ψαξτε το λιγο παραπανω ΔΕΝ παιζει να ειναι μονο απο την προπονηση

και επισης ΜΗΝ πηγαινετε σε οποιοδηποτε γιατρο καΙ ΕΚΕΙ θελει ψαξιμο
γιατι ως συνηθως πας εκει του λες εχω αυτο ..
α και περνω καΙ Κατι συμπληρωματα *και χωρις καν να σε ψαξει* σου λεει ο π@παρας 
φταινε τα συμπληρωματα ...
ε αυτοι ειναι για τα μπαζα ...

θελει ψαξιμο να βρεις και καλο γιατρο!!

----------


## sogoku

> θελει ψαξιμο να βρεις και καλο γιατρο!!


Πολυ σημαντικο αυτο.
Παντα ψαχνω τον πιο ψαγμενο γιατρο και ας δωσω τα μαλλιοκεφαλα μου για επισκεψη.
Ψαγμενο εννοω κανενα καθηγητη και γενικα ατομο ψαγμενο και οχι κολλημενο.
Προχτες ο οδοντιατρος μου ειπε οτι ενα δοντι μου χαλασε απο την πρωτεινη γιατι οπως ξερει αυτος λεει για να απορροφηθει η πρωτεινη θα εχει σιγουρα ζαχαρα[ψαγμενος ο γιατρος ε?].Βρε μπαγλαμα αντι να με ρωτησεις αν τρωω προιοντα με ζαχαρη γενικα[ειτε φανερη ειτε 'κρυφη'] η αν πινω καφεδες που ο μετριος εχει πολυ παραπανω ζαχαρη απο ενα σκουπ κολλησες στην πρωτεινη?Τα εχουμε χιλιωπει εδω ενταξει παντου υπαρχει ασχετιλα.Α και ειπε να μην τρωω βρωμη ειναι ολα επεξεργασμενα.Τι να πεις...

----------


## giorgospet

> εγω παλι που πηγα σε γιατρο για το προβλημα που ειχα μου ειπε η προπονηση δεν παιζει ρολο .
> ανεβαζει ελαχιστα την cpk και ΟΧΙ πανω απο το οριο


Βρε μήπως εσύ είσαι ο γνωστός του ΤΕΦΑ ;;; :01. Smile:  Πλάκα κάνω.

Ψάξτε το λίγο και θα πάρετε απαντήσεις.

----------


## Τ.Ε.Φ.Α.Α

> Τεφα, ακλώς ήρθες στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα...εδώ ξεχνάνε λαβίδες και νυστέρια μέσα στους ασθενής στα χειρουργία, πας να σου κάνουνε μετάγγιση και ξαφνικά βρίσκεσαι με AIDS απο το πουθενά...τι νομίζεις? Γιατί όλοι προσευχονται να μη χρειαστεί να πάνε ποτέ νοσοκομείο...δε ξέρεις που θα πέσεις. Όταν είσαι απο μια ηλικία και μετά και έχεις κρίση βρίσκεις ένα καλό γιατρό ιδιωτικό γιατρό με αξιοπρέπεια και τελειώνει το θέμα. Γιατί υπάρχουν και καλοί γιατροί, μη τους βγάζουμε όλους σκάρτους...


 προσωπικη μου αποψη=φοβαμαι μηπως τραυματιστο και αρρωστησω και πεσω σε κανεναν γιατρο που με κανει καμια ζημια!! πλεον φιλε μου πληρωνω σε ιδιωτες για εξετασεις κλπ και εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο...........αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι η κατασταση δεν παει αλλο με κατι τετοια που συμβαινουν!! δυστυχως οπως ειπες ετσι ειναι η κανταντια της ελλαδας!!

----------


## Τ.Ε.Φ.Α.Α

> Πολυ σημαντικο αυτο.
> Παντα ψαχνω τον πιο ψαγμενο γιατρο και ας δωσω τα μαλλιοκεφαλα μου για επισκεψη.
> Ψαγμενο εννοω κανενα καθηγητη και γενικα ατομο ψαγμενο και οχι κολλημενο.
> Προχτες ο οδοντιατρος μου ειπε οτι ενα δοντι μου χαλασε απο την πρωτεινη γιατι οπως ξερει αυτος λεει για να απορροφηθει η πρωτεινη θα εχει σιγουρα ζαχαρα[ψαγμενος ο γιατρος ε?].Βρε μπαγλαμα αντι να με ρωτησεις αν τρωω προιοντα με ζαχαρη γενικα[ειτε φανερη ειτε 'κρυφη'] η αν πινω καφεδες που ο μετριος εχει πολυ παραπανω ζαχαρη απο ενα σκουπ κολλησες στην πρωτεινη?Τα εχουμε χιλιωπει εδω ενταξει παντου υπαρχει ασχετιλα.Α και ειπε να μην τρωω βρωμη ειναι ολα επεξεργασμενα.Τι να πεις...


 πλακα κανεις τωρα? σοβαρα τωρα κατηγορησε την πρωτεινη?????  :02. Shock:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL: 

 επρεπε να του πεις οχι ρε φιλε δεν παιρνω συμπληρωματα!! για να χαλασει ενα δοντι χαλα απο τα γλυκα που εχουν ζαχαρη και 1000 αλλες τροφες που εχουν ζαχαρη και σ πε για την πρωτεινη???  :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Andrikos

Νομίζω ότι αδικούμε κάποιους φιλότιμους γιατρούς όταν μιλάμε για όλους τους γιατρούς εν γένει , προσωπικά έχω τεράστιο σεβασμό για όσους κάνουν αυτό το λειτούργημα και δεν με πειράζει όταν τοποθετούνται εσφαλμένα σε θέματα γυμναστικής και διατροφής αν είναι σωστοί στην ειδικότητα τους. Είναι πάρα πολλά αυτά που πρέπει να γνωρίζουν τώρα αν πουν και κάτι παραπάνω από προστατευτισμό δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος. Κάποια επαγγέλματα είναι πολύ εύκολοι στόχοι για κριτική στο χαλαρό , δεν είναι όλοι οι γιατροί καλοί και δεν είναι όλοι οι γιατροί κακοί οπότε μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι φυσιολογικό παιδια να ανεβει σε εναν αθλητή η σε κάποιον που κουράζετε και δουλεύει βαρεια δουλειά , απλα αν είναι υπερβολικό χωρίς ιδιαίτερη κούραση θέλει ψάξιμο .

τα συμπληρώματα η η κρεατίνη βοηθάν στην καλύτερη ανάρωση του οργανισμού και όχι να ευθύνονται για την άνοδο του cpk , γενικα ενας που δεν ξέρει όταν δεί να είναι στο 500 η 800 μπορεί να τρομάξει , αλλα είναι φυσιολογικο να ανέβει μετα απο κούραση

----------


## sogoku

> Νομίζω ότι αδικούμε κάποιους φιλότιμους γιατρούς όταν μιλάμε για όλους τους γιατρούς εν γένει , προσωπικά έχω τεράστιο σεβασμό για όσους κάνουν αυτό το λειτούργημα και δεν με πειράζει όταν τοποθετούνται εσφαλμένα σε θέματα γυμναστικής και διατροφής αν είναι σωστοί στην ειδικότητα τους. Είναι πάρα πολλά αυτά που πρέπει να γνωρίζουν τώρα αν πουν και κάτι παραπάνω από προστατευτισμό δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος. Κάποια επαγγέλματα είναι πολύ εύκολοι στόχοι για κριτική στο χαλαρό , δεν είναι όλοι οι γιατροί καλοί και δεν είναι όλοι οι γιατροί κακοί οπότε μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.


Συμφωνω Ανδρικο οκ δεν θα τους κρεμασουμε τους ανθρωπους ομως πιστευω εχουνε πρωταγωνιστικο ρολο στον μυθο αυτον που θελει την πρωτεινη κατι διαφορετικο απο τις τροφες που περιεχουν πρωτεινη.την κρεατινη με την οποια κρεμας,και τα αμινοξεα που χτυπανε στην καρδια.Γιατι αυτοι [οχι ολοι αλλα οι περισσοτεροι] εχουνε και κυρος επαγγελματικο'''καλα ρε ξερεις  εσυ και δεν ξερεις ο γιατρος που μου ειπε τα αμινοξεα δημιουργουν γαγραινα'''.

----------


## Andrikos

> Συμφωνω Ανδρικο οκ δεν θα τους κρεμασουμε τους ανθρωπους ομως πιστευω εχουνε πρωταγωνιστικο ρολο στον μυθο αυτον που θελει την πρωτεινη κατι διαφορετικο απο τις τροφες που περιεχουν πρωτεινη.την κρεατινη με την οποια κρεμας,και τα αμινοξεα που χτυπανε στην καρδια.Γιατι αυτοι [οχι ολοι αλλα οι περισσοτεροι] εχουνε και κυρος επαγγελματικο'''καλα ρε ξερεις  εσυ και δεν ξερεις ο γιατρος που μου ειπε τα αμινοξεα δημιουργουν γαγραινα'''.


'Εχεις δίκιο , τα έχω ζήσει κι εγώ με τους γονείς μου που είναι γιατροί , τώρα τα ξεπέρασαν αυτά , δεν βαριέσαι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Τ.Ε.Φ.Α.Α

> 'Εχεις δίκιο , τα έχω ζήσει κι εγώ με τους γονείς μου που είναι γιατροί , τώρα τα ξεπέρασαν αυτά , δεν βαριέσαι


 σιγουρα οι γιατροι δεν ειναι ολοι ιδιοι αλλα μετα απο αυτο που εχει συμβει στην οικογενεια μου εχω νευριασει πολυ ασχημα! ειδικα ο πατερας μου που εχει φτασει σε σημειο να τους δειρει!! ξερεται τι ειναι να κανει καποιος καποια εγχειρηση για του βαλουν λαμες μεσα στο χερι και μετα απο την εγχειρηση να εχει αφορητους πονους? ε ναι λοιπον αυτος ο δηθεν γιατρος ειχε ξεχασει μεσα στο χερι της μητερας μου να αφερεσει τα σπασμενα κομματια του χεριου(συγκεκριμενα 2 μεγαλα) και το χερι της μανας μου δεν ανοιγε για αυτο το λογο!! πηγαμε λοιπον σε 2 αλλους εξερετους γιατρους και αμεσως λενε εδω εχουμε σοβαρο προβλημα γτ αυτος που σας εκανε την εγχειρηση σας αφηε μεσα 2 κομματια γ αυτο υποφερετε απο πονους και δεν ανοιγει το χερι σας!! οταν ο πατερας μου πηγε να ζητησει το λογω απο των δηθεν γιατρο που της εκανε την εγχειρηση τοτε αυτο ειπε ΜΕ ΘΡΑΣΟΣ Ε ΝΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ 2 ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑ!!  ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΦΘΗΚΕ ΟΤΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΥΣΙΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ!! ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΤΗ ΛΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΛΕΦΤΑ!! 
ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ??????????

----------


## Ramrod

> δηλαδη ρε μαγκες εσεις ειστε σιγουρα οτι φταει η προπονηση και οχι η κρεατινη η γενικα τα συμπληρωματα η κατι αλλο οτιδηποτε η καποιο (το πιθανοτερο) παθολογικο αιτιο ε??
> ειστε τοσο σιγουροι ...ε? 
> τοσο πολυ το χετε ψαξει ε ?
> 
> 
> παντως μαγκες μια συμβουλη αμα δειτε πολυ αυξημενες τιμες ψαξτε το λιγο παραπανω ΔΕΝ παιζει να ειναι μονο απο την προπονηση
> 
> και επισης ΜΗΝ πηγαινετε σε οποιοδηποτε γιατρο καΙ ΕΚΕΙ θελει ψαξιμο
> γιατι ως συνηθως πας εκει του λες εχω αυτο ..
> ...


Σίγουρος δεν είμαι για τίποτα...απλά αυτό που λέω είναι πως όπως εγώ δεν είμαι απόλυτος έτσι δε μπορουν να είναι και οι γιατροί...

Στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ...

----------


## Giannistzn

Να σας ρωτησω, ειχε κανει ενας φιλος πριν κανα 2μηνο εξετασεις για CPK και ειχε βγει πολυ ανεβασμενη (παρα πολυ ομως) γυρω στο 6.500. Του ειχε πει ο γιατρος να σταματησει το γυμναστηριο. Αφου το σταματησε για κανα-δυο βδομαδες και εκανε παλι εξετασεις βγηκε σε κανονικα πλαισια η cpk. 

Μετα συνεχισε κανονικα το γυμναστηριο και εκανε προσφατα παλι εξετασεις και η αλδολαση και η cpk βγηκαν παλι ανεβασμενες. 

Η ερωτηση ειναι, μπορει να συνεχισει να γυμναζεται με cpk και αλδολαση αρκετα ανεβασμενες ή θα του προκαλεσουν προβλημα στους μυς, οποτε σταματαει τη γυμναστικη?? Η διατροφη του ειναι αρκετα προσεγμενη.

----------


## Devil

στις τελευταιες εξετασεις εξετασεις που εκανε ποσο καιρο εκανε off πριν???

----------


## Giannistzn

Κάτσε μπερδεύτηκα και μπορει να σε μπέρδεψα. 

Αρχικά εκανε κανονικά γυμναστήριο και τις εκανε χωρίς κάποιο λόγο (check up Απλά) και βρέθηκε η CPΚ στο Θεό 6500. 

Σταμάτησε το γυμναστήριο για 2 εβδομάδες περίπου και ξαναεκανε εξετάσεις και βγήκαν Οκ. 

Μετα απο αυτο ξαναξεκινησε το γυμναστήριο και εκανε κανένα μήνα πάνω κάτω. Εκανε ξανα εξετάσεις χωρίς off απο γυμναστήριο και βγήκε ανεβασμένη αλδολαση και CPK. 

Άρα απ´οτι είπε ο γιατρός μάλλον φταίει το γυμναστήριο.

----------


## Devil

> Κάτσε μπερδεύτηκα και μπορει να σε μπέρδεψα. 
> 
> Αρχικά εκανε κανονικά γυμναστήριο και τις εκανε χωρίς κάποιο λόγο (check up Απλά) και βρέθηκε η CPΚ στο Θεό 6500. 
> 
> Σταμάτησε το γυμναστήριο για 2 εβδομάδες περίπου και ξαναεκανε εξετάσεις και βγήκαν Οκ. 
> 
> Μετα απο αυτο ξαναξεκινησε το γυμναστήριο και εκανε κανένα μήνα πάνω κάτω. Εκανε ξανα εξετάσεις χωρίς off απο γυμναστήριο και βγήκε ανεβασμένη αλδολαση και CPK. 
> 
> Άρα απ´οτι είπε ο γιατρός μάλλον φταίει το γυμναστήριο.


κανονικα πρεπει να κανει off και να κανει εξετασεις για να εχει ενα καθαρο αποτελεσμα....

ετσι απλα νομιζω οτι πηγαν τσαμπα οι εξετασεις.... καλητερα να κανει ενα στοπ 4-6 μερες και να τις ξανακανει...

----------


## Giannistzn

Για να ειναι σιγουρο οτι ειναι απο το γυμναστηριο λες? Μηπως την 1η φορα ετυχε και βγηκαν οκ οταν το σταματησε?

----------


## Devil

> Για να ειναι σιγουρο οτι ειναι απο το γυμναστηριο λες? Μηπως την 1η φορα ετυχε και βγηκαν οκ οταν το σταματησε?


κοιτα... αλδολαση,cpk και aminotransferase ειναι στο θεο στους αθλητες.... 

αρα καλητερα να τις κανει μετα απο ενα διαλημα απο καθε αθλητικη δραστηριοτητα για να εχει μια καθαρη εικονα...

----------


## Giannistzn

Ναι τα εχω διαβασει τα αρθρα, και το thread εδω για τη cpk. Επισης ο φιλος μου κανει αρκετη αεροβια.. 
To 6500 δεν ειναι ανησυχητικο ομως..? Ειναι αρκετα ψηλα, εδω διαβαζα για 300 - 500 

Απλα, οκ πες τις κανει ξανα μετα απο αποχη μιας βδομαδας και βγαινουν φυσιολογικες, συνεχιζει κανονικα γυμναστηριο και ας ειναι αυξημενες οι τιμες? (το αναμενομενο δηλαδη μετα απο προπονησεις οπως λενε ολοι εδω).

Παντως θα του πω να ξανακανει και βλεπουμε. Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια  :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> Ναι τα εχω διαβασει τα αρθρα, και το thread εδω για τη cpk. Επισης ο φιλος μου κανει αρκετη αεροβια.. 
> To 6500 δεν ειναι ανησυχητικο ομως..? Ειναι αρκετα ψηλα, εδω διαβαζα για 300 - 500 
> 
> Απλα, οκ πες τις κανει ξανα μετα απο αποχη μιας βδομαδας και βγαινουν φυσιολογικες, συνεχιζει κανονικα γυμναστηριο και ας ειναι αυξημενες οι τιμες? (το αναμενομενο δηλαδη μετα απο προπονησεις οπως λενε ολοι εδω).
> 
> Παντως θα του πω να ξανακανει και βλεπουμε. Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια


ναι κανονικα... :01. Wink:

----------


## Nive

Η κινάση κρεατίνης αυξάνεται αν τραυματιστούν-καταστραφούν μυικές ίνες! Για ρώτα τον φίλο σου μπας και είχε τραυματιστεί πρόσφατα! :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> Η κινάση κρεατίνης αυξάνεται αν *τραυματιστούν-καταστραφούν μυικές ίνες!* Για ρώτα τον φίλο σου μπας και είχε τραυματιστεί πρόσφατα!


το κανει μονιμα στο γυμναστηριο.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Kagias

Όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά απο πάνω και σε συνδιασμό με το οτι μας είπες πως το παιδί α) κάνει αρκετή αερόβια και β) "προσεγμενη" διατροφή καταλαβαίνω ότι κανοντας τα βάρη ο οργανισμός δεν παίρνει αρκετές θερμίδες για να ξαναχτίσει τον κατεστραμμένο μυ με αποτέλεσμα να του μπουκωνουν τοσο ψηλα οι εξετασεις. Λογικα αμα ανεβάσει τις θερμίδες του θα μειωθεί το CPK

----------


## Nive

> το κανει μονιμα στο γυμναστηριο....


Άλλον τραυματισμό εννοούσα και πιστεύω το κατάλαβες... :01. Unsure: 
π.χ. εγώ με θλάση δευτέρου βαθμού δια εφελκισμού με αυξημένο οίδημα και αιμάτωμα,12 ημέρες μετά τον τραυματισμό και με την αποθεραπεία που`κανα,η cpk μου ήταν 460 αντί 197 που`ναι το όριο...ο παθολόγος μου είπε πως αν το`κανα μία εβδομάδα πιο πριν θα`ταν κάποιες χιλιάδες. 
Από συμπληρώματα πώς πάει ο φίλος..?

----------


## Nive

> Όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά απο πάνω και σε συνδιασμό με το οτι μας είπες πως το παιδί α) κάνει αρκετή αερόβια και β) "προσεγμενη" διατροφή καταλαβαίνω ότι κανοντας τα βάρη ο οργανισμός δεν παίρνει αρκετές θερμίδες για να ξαναχτίσει τον κατεστραμμένο μυ με αποτέλεσμα να του μπουκωνουν τοσο ψηλα οι εξετασεις. Λογικα αμα ανεβάσει τις θερμίδες του θα μειωθεί το CPK


Αν δεις εξετάσεις cpk από έναν λεγόμενο ``καμμένο`` αθλητή είναι στα ύψη...και`γω αυτό σκέφτηκα. :08. Turtle:

----------


## Nive

> κοιτα... *αλδολαση,cpk και aminotransferase* ειναι στο θεο στους αθλητες.... 
> 
> αρα καλητερα να τις κανει μετα απο ενα διαλημα απο καθε αθλητικη δραστηριοτητα για να εχει μια καθαρη εικονα...


 +1...ξέχασες την ουρία σε κάποιους που παίρνουν πολλή πρωτεΐνη και το ουρικό οξύ σε όσους δεν πίνουν πολύ νερό. :01. Wink:

----------


## Niiick

> Αν δεις εξετάσεις cpk από έναν λεγόμενο ``καμμένο`` αθλητή είναι στα ύψη...και`γω αυτό σκέφτηκα.


 Ισχυει για αυτο και χρησιμοποιειται και ως δεικτης υπερπροπονησης.

----------


## jimmy007

> Ισχυει για αυτο και χρησιμοποιειται και ως δεικτης υπερπροπονησης.


Σε όλους τους αθλητές είναι στα ύψη..

----------


## Giannistzn

> Άλλον τραυματισμό εννοούσα και πιστεύω το κατάλαβες...
> π.χ. εγώ με θλάση δευτέρου βαθμού δια εφελκισμού με αυξημένο οίδημα και αιμάτωμα,12 ημέρες μετά τον τραυματισμό και με την αποθεραπεία που`κανα,η cpk μου ήταν 460 αντί 197 που`ναι το όριο...ο παθολόγος μου είπε πως αν το`κανα μία εβδομάδα πιο πριν θα`ταν κάποιες χιλιάδες. 
> Από συμπληρώματα πώς πάει ο φίλος..?


Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Οχι απο συμπληρωματα δεν παιρνει τπτ, αλλα ειναι υποθερμιδικα αν παιζει ρολο αυτο. Ουτε καποιο τραυματισμο ειχε προσφατα.

Δυστυχως εχει πεσει η εξεταστικη τωρα και θα κανει τις εξετασεις μαλλον πιο μετα, απο Ιουλιο. Ετσι και αλλιως και λογω χρονου και λογω διαβασματος το εχει περιορισει τωρα (εως κοψει θα ελεγα).

Αφου ξανακανει εξετασεις θα ξαναποσταρω τα αποτελεσματα. Ευχαριστω και παλι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> Άλλον τραυματισμό εννοούσα και πιστεύω το κατάλαβες...
> π.χ. εγώ με θλάση δευτέρου βαθμού δια εφελκισμού με αυξημένο οίδημα και αιμάτωμα,12 ημέρες μετά τον τραυματισμό και με την αποθεραπεία που`κανα,η cpk μου ήταν 460 αντί 197 που`ναι το όριο...ο παθολόγος μου είπε πως αν το`κανα μία εβδομάδα πιο πριν θα`ταν κάποιες χιλιάδες. 
> Από συμπληρώματα πώς πάει ο φίλος..?


ναι το πιασα.... απλα καταστρωφη ινων εχει μονιμα στο gym... :01. Wink: 




> +1...ξέχασες την ουρία σε κάποιους που παίρνουν πολλή πρωτεΐνη και το ουρικό οξύ σε όσους δεν πίνουν πολύ νερό.


οχι επειτηδες δεν την εβαλα.... γιατι ειναι λογο αυξησης της πρωτεινης...

----------


## Nive

> ναι το πιασα.... απλα καταστρωφη ινων εχει μονιμα στο gym...
> 
> 
> 
> οχι επειτηδες δεν την εβαλα.... γιατι ειναι λογο αυξησης της πρωτεινης...


+1 σωστός. Ακούω κάτι 2-2,5 γρ πρωτεΐνη ανά κιλό και παθαίνω σοκ.Που 2-2,5 δεν είναι απίστευτα πολύ απλά αναφέρεται στα *ΜΥΙΚΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΌΧΙ ΣΤΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΘΛΟΥΜΕΝΟΥ!*

Υ.Γ. βέβαια το ουρικό οξύ μου ήταν στο όριο (16,9 ...17 το όριο) και μου`πε ο γιατρός να πίνω περισσότερο νερό για να το ρίξω (επειδή κάνω μία αερόβια τουλάχιστον την ημέρα και από τα 4λίτρα που πίνω ποιος ξέρει πόσο χάνω εκεί)..ουρία φυσιολογική λόγω αρκετής αερόβιας και λογικής πρόληψης πρωτεΐνης (1,5γρ/κιλό). Ενώ στην αρχή νόμιζα πως ωφείλεται κυρίως στ`αλλαντικά...γαλοπούλες γαρ!! :01. Razz:

----------


## amateur666

παιδια εκανα εξετασεισ κ τ μονο που μ εβγαλε ανεβασμενο ηταν το CPK που ειχε τιμη 440....τ σημαινει αυτο???  :01. Unsure:

----------


## stamthedrum

> παιδια εκανα εξετασεισ κ τ μονο που μ εβγαλε ανεβασμενο ηταν το CPK που ειχε τιμη 440....τ σημαινει αυτο???


Υπερπροπόνηση συνήθως. Πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που γυμνάστηκες πριν κάνεις τις εξετάσεις;

----------


## Giannistzn

> Υπερπροπόνηση συνήθως. Πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που γυμνάστηκες πριν κάνεις τις εξετάσεις;


Aκριβως, το ειχα συζητησει και εγω το θεμα πριν λιγο καιρο εδω (ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα ενας φιλος). Γενικα, οταν γυμναζεσαι η cpk ειναι ανεβασμενη. Σε τετοιο οριο νομιζω εισαι οκ.

Γενικα καλο ειναι να κανεις την εξεταση οταν δεν γυμναζεσαι, δηλαδη ασε 2-3 μερες χωρις προπονηση και μετα κανε  :01. Wink:

----------


## Nive

Με καλύψανε τα παιδιά,εκτός και αν έχεις χτυπήσει πρόσφατα (μυική κάκωση). :01. Wink:

----------


## amateur666

> Υπερπροπόνηση συνήθως. Πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που γυμνάστηκες πριν κάνεις τις εξετάσεις;


την προηγουμενη μερα..

----------


## tots

ΧΕΡΕΤΕ, ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΚΣΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ CPK 2.005

ΕΙΧΑ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΕΙ 15 ΩΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟΙΣ ΕΚΣΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟ  ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ UREA KREATININI KAI OURIKO OXY.

ΤΩΡΑ, Μ ΕΙΠΕ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ, ΝΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΤΑ ΒΑΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ CPK  ΑΝΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ, ΚΑΙ
ΟΤΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΜΕΝΟ ΒΛΑΠΤΕΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΦΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΟΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΩ ΑΙΜΟΚΑΘΑΡΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΗ ΜΜ ΤΗ ΖΟΩ ΕΑΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΙΝΩ ΤΑ ΝΕΦΡΑ ΜΟΥ.

ΟΤΑΝ ΓΥΜΝΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΡΑΥΜΑΤΙΖΜΟΥ ΤΩΝ ΜΥΩΝ ΔΑΙΧΕΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΜΑ 
CPK ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΕ ΨΗΛΑ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΞΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΙΜΑ?!

ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ BODYBUILDERS ΤΗΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΨΟΦΙΣΕΙ.

ΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΩ ΚΣΕΝΕΡΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΧΩΘΕΙ.

ΝΑ ΣΕΙΜΙΩΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟ ΠΡΟΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΞΟΥΣΘΕΝΩΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ  :01. Unsure: 

**** Γραφε με μικρους χαρακτηρες,ειναι κανονας του φόρουμ.Mods Team ****

----------


## GeoDask

Λόγω της γυμναστικής σου είναι φίλε. Κάνε αποχή απο τα βάρη για 3-4 μέρες και μετά κάνε πάλι εξετάσεις. Θα είσαι οκ.

----------


## mitsoulas

Φιλαρακο αλλοδαπος εισαι γιατι τρομαξα να διαβασω το σχολιο σου ευχομαι να εισαι καλα κατα τα αλλα και να μην εχεις προβλημα υγειας. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Goofonly

Έκανα κάποιες εξετάσεις αίματος για να δω που βρίσκομαι μετά από πολύ καιρό. Ενώ οι φυσιολογικές τιμές της ΚΚ είναι 24-185   εγώ είχα 219. 

Κατά πόσο αυτό είναι κακό για εμένα? Θα έπρεπε να δράσω κάπως?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μήπως είχες κάνεις προπόνηση 1-2 μέρες πριν; 
Αν ναι, μη σε ανησυχεί, από αυτό είναι. Είναι δείκτης που δείχνει τη μυική καταστροφή άρα δείχνει και τη μυική κόπωση  :01. Wink: 
Πέραν αυτού κάποια εργαστήρια δίνουν ανώτερη τιμή το 230 ή και παραπάνω οπότε το 220 το βλέπω φυσιολογικό.
Κάπου στο φόρουμ έχουμε ένα τόπικ που έχουν γραφτεί τρελά νούμερα, δεκάδες φορές πάνω απ' το φυσιολογικό.

Δες κι αυτό:



> *ΠΟΤΕ ΑΥΞΑΝΕΤΑΙ Η CPK* 
> 
> Αύξηση της CPK (ως και δεκαπλάσια την φυσιολογικής τιμής) παρατηρείται   στα νεογέννητα, ενώ τα αγόρια
> έχουν ελαφρά ψηλότερη τιμή από τους   ενήλικες και οι ενήλικες ψηλότερη από άτομα της τρίτης ηλικίας.
>   Αύξηση της CPK παρατηρείται σε διάφορες παθολογικές καταστάσεις, όπως σε   περιπτώσεις μυϊκής
> δυστροφίας, νόσων του Κεντρικού Νευρικού Συστήματος,   στον υποθυρεοειδισμό, ενώ αύξηση της CPK (μέχρι
> και 6 φορές πάνω από το   φυσιολογικό) παρατηρείται μετά από έμφραγμα του μυοκαρδίου, οπότε η   αύξηση
> αρχίζει 4 ως 8 ώρες μετά το έμφραγμα, και τη βλάβη των καρδιακών   κυττάρων, φθάνει στη μεγαλύτερη τιμή
> στις 12 με 24 ώρες και επιστρέφει   στη φυσιολογική τιμή σε 2- 3 μέρες (3). 
> ...


Πηγή και βιβλιογραφία: http://nolarisas.gr/index2.php?optio...do_pdf=1&id=21

----------


## Goofonly

> Μήπως είχες κάνεις προπόνηση 1-2 μέρες πριν; 
> Αν ναι, μη σε ανησυχεί, από αυτό είναι. Είναι δείκτης που δείχνει τη μυική καταστροφή άρα δείχνει και τη μυική κόπωση 
> Πέραν αυτού κάποια εργαστήρια δίνουν ανώτερη τιμή το 230 ή και παραπάνω οπότε το 220 το βλέπω φυσιολογικό.
> Κάπου στο φόρουμ έχουμε ένα τόπικ που έχουν γραφτεί τρελά νούμερα, δεκάδες φορές πάνω απ' το φυσιολογικό.
> 
> Δες κι αυτό:
> 
> 
> Πηγή και βιβλιογραφία: http://nolarisas.gr/index2.php?optio...do_pdf=1&id=21


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, είχα κάνει την προηγούμενη ημέρα οπότε προφανώς ευθύνεται εκεί! Καλή συνέχεια  :08. Toast:

----------


## jackieboy

Χαιρεταιιιι

επειδη εκανα και γω εξετασεις και μου βγηκε CPK 1200 θελω να ρωτησω το εξης. Αν δεν κανεις καθολου off απο προπονηση για μηνες, με συνεπεια η CPK σου να ειναι μονικμα στα κοκκινα υπαρχει καποιος κινδυνος? Γιατι αποτι καταλαβαινω, μονο η αποχη απο την προπονηση σου εξασφαλιζει νορμαλ τιμες.

----------


## Konstantinos!

> Χαιρεταιιιι
> 
> επειδη εκανα και γω εξετασεις και μου βγηκε CPK 1200 θελω να ρωτησω το εξης. Αν δεν κανεις καθολου off απο προπονηση για μηνες, με συνεπεια η CPK σου να ειναι μονικμα στα κοκκινα υπαρχει καποιος κινδυνος? Γιατι αποτι καταλαβαινω, μονο η αποχη απο την προπονηση σου εξασφαλιζει νορμαλ τιμες.



Τι εννοείς off ; Επειδή και με 2-3 μέρες αποχής η CPK ομαλοποιείται αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## john39

παλιο το θεμα αλλα εχω διαβασει σε πολλα φορουμ τα ιδια πραγματα..
ειμαι 42,εκανα ενοργανη μεχρι τα 17 απο εκεινη την ημερα ξεκινησα τα βαρη,μεχρι σημερα κανω βαρη,διατροφες..παιρνω χρονια whey,βιτ 12 βιτ 6,βιτ9,εδω και ενα χρονο παιρνω zma,γλουταμινη,ω3,,,
δεν θυμαμε ποσα χρονια σερι ειμαι πιασμενος..κανω βαρη 5 ημερες την εβδομαδα απογευμα και 3 φορες τρεχω στο υπαιθρο πρωι..
εχω κανει μονο φετος 3 τσεκ απ,εχω κανει μεχρι και ξεχωριστα τεστ για καθε οργανο,υπερηχους ,αιματολογικες,ακτινογραφιες,,τα παντα..
οι χτεσινες μου εξετασεις ηταν μετα απο 3 ημερες που ειχα πιει 5 ποτα μαλιστα σε παρτυ..ειμαι και στον ογκο..ΠΗΓΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΠΟΧΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!Αλιμονο τι νοημα εχει να κανεις εξετασεις για να δεις πως λειτουργει ο οργανισμος σου χωρις πιεση!!!!
υπο οποιεσδηποτε συνθηκες και εδω να σειμειωσω οτι μεσα στα τελευταια 10 χρονια ειναι ζητημα να εχω σταματησει συνολο 20 ημερες..μεχρι και στις διακοπες εκλεινα ξενοδοχειο με γυμναστηριο..τοση τρελλα εχω...
δεν ξεπερασα ποτε ουτε την cpk (160 εχω παντα)στα ανωτερα ορια που εχουν για μη αθλουμενους οπως νομιζετε,,,,,ουτε τα μισα του μο στην τρανσαμινασες..ουε ενας δεικτης ακομη και στα 42 που ειμαι σημερα δεν ειναικαν κοντα στα ανωτερα επιπεδα μεσα σε 3 σελιδες εξετασεις  αιματος και ουρων,,που τις εκανα απλα γιατι πιεζω στα ορια τον εαυτο μου.δεν κανω αστεια βαρακια κανω βαρη οπως ολοι ,,πολλα κιλα με μικρα διαλλειματα,,φευγω λιωμα στην κουραση.ουτε ουρια  ουτε τιποτα...
το οτι μπορει σε μερικους ανθρωπους η γυμναστικη να ανεβαζει διαφορα δεν ειναι ουτε ο κανονας αλλα ουτε το φυσιολογικο,ουτε πρεπει καποιος που θα δει την cpk στα  υψοι να πει α !!!απο τα βαρη ειναι!..πρεπει να το ψαξει,διαβασα οτι τα ορια που γραφουν στις εξετασεις δεν ειναι για μποντιμπιλντερς..μαλλον θα θελατε να πειτε δεν ειναι για αυτους που παιρνουν αναβολικα.Μια χαρα ειναι τα ορια και οταν ειναι καποιος πολυ παραπανω ειναι αιτια να το ψαξει καιοχι να κοιμηθει,κατι κανει λαθος.ΟΛΑ ειναι αρθροιστικα,δεν ειναι δυνατον να εισαι συνεχως πανω απο τα ορια.κατι ειναι λαθος,
Μερικοι μιλατε εδω σαν μεγαλογιατροι.Σταματησετε να εκλογικευετε τα παντα.
καλο ειναι να μην παρασυρετε τον κοσμο σε λαθος συμπερασματα.

----------


## imblish

καλημερα παιδια εγω εκανα εχθες προπονηση το μεσημερι και σημερα το πρωι εκανα εξετασεις απο οτι καταλαβα μετα λαθος γιατι μου βγηκε το cpk 4000 μου ειπανε για αποχη και μετα απο 4 μερες επανεξεταση εγω απλα ρωταω γιατι δεν βλεπω τοσο μεγαλες τιμες στο θεμα

----------


## misthos

> παιδια ενας γνωστος πηγε για εξετασεις και του βρηκαν αυξημενο το CPK και τον ρωτησαν οι γιατροι περνεις συμπληρωματα διατροφης? και λεει το παλικαρι ναι το τελευταιο καιρο επερνα κρεατινη!! πριν παει στο νοσοκομειο ειχε εμετους και πονουσε λιγο το στομαχι!! οι γιατροι απο οτι μου ειπε μολις ακουσαν οτι πηρε κρεατινη ετρεχαν πανικοβλητη και του ελεγαν μη ξαναπαρεις γιατι εχεις αυξημενα επιπεδα cpk!! ρε παιδια αυτο που με παραξενεψε πιο πολυ ηταν οτι του καναν ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΥΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ για να δουν μηπως επαθαν ζημια οι μυς του! τι ειναι αυτο παλι δλδ για να το κανουν αυτο σημαινει οτι η κρεατινη υπηρχε περιπτωση να το δημιουργησει κακωση στους μυς? ακατονοητο μου φαινεται γτ η κρεατινη απο οτι ξερω βοηθα τους μυς!! βασικα πηγε μετα και τις εξετασεις στον δικο τ γιατρο(αθλητιατρος) και του λεει τα αυξημενα επιπεδα cpk που σου βρηκαν ειναι απο υπεροπρονηση και οχι απο τη κρεατινη!!


οι αυξημενες τιμες c.p.k.προκαλουν φοβο για τα επακολουθα και οχι τοσο για την τιμη τους... ο φοβος ονομαζεται "ΡΑΜΒΔΟΜΥΟΛΥΣΗ" και προσφερει μια οξυτατη και πολλες φορες -αναλογα την κατασταση του ανθρωπινου οργανισμου-μη αναστρεψιμη ΝΕΦΡΙΚΗ ΑΝΕΠΑΡΚΕΙΑ οσο για τα συμπληρωματα "διατροφης" ...μονο αυτος που εχει παθει μπορει να μιλησει τελικα...(?)

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Με τον όρο υπερπροπόνηση εννοούμε αύξηση στη συχνότητα των προπονήσεων, αλλά και της έντασης αυτών, ή και των δύο μαζί. Η ένταση των προπονήσεων επιτυγχάνεται είτε με υψηλά φορτία, είτε με αυξημένο όγκο προπόνησης σε ασκήσεις, σετ και επαναλήψεις, αλλά και σε ελάττωση του χρόνου ανάπαυσης μεταξύ των σετ.
Αποτελέσματα υπερπροπόνησης:
- διαταραχή νυχτερινού ύπνου (πτώση σεροτονίνης)
- ελάττωση ανοσοποιητικού (πτώση λευκών αιμοσφαιρίων)
- μυϊκός καταβολισμός (αύξηση κρεατινοκινάσης-CPK)
- αρθραλγίες (αύξηση κυτταροκινών)
- δυσθυμία (πτώση ενδορφίνων)
Ενώ η άσκηση έχει θετική επίδραση στη διαδικασία της μυικής φλεγμονής,όπου τα WBC's αυξάνουν μετά το πέρας αυτής,η υπερβολική άσκηση και μυική καταπόνηση,έχει αρνητική επίδραση στον απόλυτο αριθμό των λευκών αιμοσφαιρίων.Εκεί βασίζονται και οι εποχιακές ευκαιριακές λοιμώξεις του ανώτερου αναπνευστικού,όταν υπάρχει το εργαστηριακό εύρημα της ραβδομυόλυσης με αυξημένη κρεατινοκινάση ορού (CK>1000).Αυτό σε συνάρτηση με υποθερμιδικές δίαιτες χαμηλών υδατανθράκων και ακόρεστων λιπαρών οξέων.Στην περίπτωση αυτή ο αθλητή παρουσιάζει δέκατα πυρετού.
Ένας κοινός παθολόγος που δεν έχει γνώσεις αθλητιατρικής,ή βιοπαθολογίας,ενδέχεται να διαγνώσει λανθασμένα την αυξημένη CPK με οξύ έμφραγμα του μυοκαρδίου.Εκεί χρειάζονται και άλλες εργαστηριακές παράμετροι,όπως το κλάσμα του μυοκαρδίου CK-MB,όπως οι τρανσαμινάσες (ALT,AST) και η τροπονίνη.Δεδομένου ότι οι σκελετικοί μύες έχουν υποδοχείς των SGOT-SGPT,είναι εύλογο πως αυξημένη αρβδομυόλυση θα επηρεάσει τα ηπατικά ένζυμα.Eκεί θα πρέπει να γίνει εκτίμιση και των χολοστατικών ενζύμων γGT,ALP & LDH.
Το πρόβλημα κατά τη ραβδομυόλυση είναι η πρωτείνη μυογλοβίνη (Hgb),που δεσμεύει το Ο2 και το μεταφέρει στους σκελετικούς-γραμμωτούς μυώνες.Αυτή η ουσία είναι τοξική για το νεφρικό σπείραμα και ενδέχεται να επηρεάζει την τιμή της κτρεατινίνης ορού.Πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη πως μεγαλύτερος ΔΜΣ ισοδυναμεί με αυξημένους μύες.Οι αυξημένοι μύες έχουν και περισσότερη καταστοφή μυικών ινών.Ως εκ τούτου η CPK ενός μεγαλόσωμου ατόμου θα είναι και υψηλότερη.
Επίσης η κοκαίνη αυξάνει τη ραβδομυόλυση,όπως και η θερμοπληξία συνοδευόμενη από άσκηση χωρίς ενυδάτωση.Είναι ένα εφιαλτικό σενάριο για τον αθλητή,πέρα τους τραυματισμούς,όπου η ανάπαυση με τη χρήση αντικαταβολικών συμπληρωμάτων,ζωικής πρωτείνης,σύνθετου υδατάνθρακα και ενυδάτωσης θα οδηγήσουν σε ανάκαμψη.

http://gtoul.com/?p=3898

http://gtoul.com/?p=3430

----------


## christakoss

Χαιρετώ την παρέα του φόρουμ.Να πω κ εγώ την πρόσφατη εμπειρία.Κάθε βοήθεια/γνώμη δεκτή.
Εδώ και ενάμησι χρόνο ασχολούμαι με προπονήσεις βαρών στο γυμναστήριο.Όχι βέβαια σε υπερβολικά και υπερεντατικά επίπεδα.Σκευάσματα εκτός από πρωτείνη(whey) το τελευταίο τρίμηνο δεν έχω ξαναπάρει.Πάμε στο δια ταύτα τώρα.
Λόγω δερματολογικού προβλήματος(θυλακίτιδα) θα προβώ σε θεραπεία σύντομα(χάπια).Πριν την ένταξη μου στον φαρμακευτικό κύκλο έκανα τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις.
Για πρώτη φορά εξέτασα την CPK.Η τιμή της ήταν 3000(10 φορές πάνω από το φυσιολογικό).Επίσης είχα αυξημένη την τρανσαμινάση sgot(διπλάσιο από το φυσιολογικό).
Στα υπόψιν ότι δύο μέρες πριν τις εξετάσεις είχα κάνει προπόνηση ποδιών(ίσως η πιο εντατική μου προπόνηση-με μεταπροπονητικό πόνο έως και 3 μέρες μετά την προπόνηση).Εκτός αυτού τα τελευταίο 48 ώρο είχα κάπου στις 6 ώρες ύπνου.
Έχω πάρει τρεις γνώμες ειδικών μέχρι στιγμής(κανενός αθλιάτρου βέβαια).Ο δερματολόγος που με παρακολουθεί είπε πως δεν δικαιολογείται η τιμή αυτή σε καμία των περιπτώσεων. Οι παθολόγος και καρδιολόγος αντίστοιχα, δήλωσαν πως οι τιμές της CPK πιθανώς οφείλονται στη γυμναστική. Ο δερματολόγος από τη μία επιμένει ότι η 10πλάσια αυτή τιμή επιβαρύνει κατά πολύ τα νεφρά μου.
Έχω βρεθεί στο ενδιάμεσο τριων ιατρών, ο καθένας με δική του γνώμη.Προς το παρόν αναμένω να περάσουν οι 7 απαραίτητες ημέρες για την επανάληψη των εξετάσεων.
Στα υπόψιν εδώ ότι η τιμή της sgot ήταν πάντα σε φυσιολογικά όρια(ακόμα και μετά από περιόδους πιόματος).Το τελευταιο 15νθήμερο δεν έπινα πολύ ομολογουμένως(έως και καθόλου).
Οι ειδικότεροι του φόρουμ πιστεύουν ότι δικαιολογείται η παραπάνω τιμή της CPK?
Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας  :01. Smile:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Οπως μπορείς να δεις και στα προηγουμενα σχόλια του θεματος η αυξηση CPK σε ασκούμενους ειναι φυσιολογικη,ειδικά λιγο μετα την τελευταια προπόνηση.Αν μετά απο 7-10 μερες αποχης η επανεξέταση δειξει και πάλι πολυ υψηλά επίπεδα τότε θα χρειαστεί ψαξιμο.

----------


## christakoss

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση  :01. Smile: 
Είμαι ενήμερος ότι η τιμή της CPK ανεβαίνει μετά από γυμναστική(βάρη,τρέξιμο).Η εύλογη απορία μου είναι η εξής: Μπορεί ο οργανισμός να ανταποκριθεί σε τιμές CPK άνω του φυσιολογικού εφόσον γυμναζόμαστε 5 φορές τη βδομάδα;Δηλαδή τιμές μεγάλες όπως η δική μου θα έχουν κάποια μακροχρόνια επίπτωση;

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ανέφερα στην έκθεση μου πως η παραγόμενη μυοσφαιρίνη επιβαρύνει το νεφρικό σπείραμα.

----------

